# My Death by Proxy



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Chapter One:*EDIT TO ADD THIS IS FICTION well with the exception of my dead dogs I just thought I'd try to write a murder mystery and have a go at it.*

My husband has been trying to kill me. Problem is, he is inept. He's just killed everything around me.

I am still alive. I didn't even see this coming. But I know now. Man I must be dense. And I'm going to put it on record.

Did I miss how he was glowingly talking about his new young secretary and how much she liked the tunes he was playing on his computer at work? How out of the blue he brings home a new vitamin that he swears someone at work uses that you can just put drops in your food or coffee? And you get healthier, but all of a sudden I notice that I'm losing a lot of hair?

That he's been rushing to get the mail in the car, instead of letting me walk to get it.

Note to self: call insurance agent


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Chapter Two:

I must be dense. The time lines are going to be fuzzy. I'm so heartbroken at the loss of my dogs. 

They are buried at the back of our property. I think it was about 3 weeks ago when my first dog went down. For the life of me I couldn't understand it. I thought she was coming into heat and it was pyrometra. She dropped so fast. 

I thought I really screwed up. I couldn't get her to the vets. My baby went down.
 I have to be a moron. He'd made me a home made pizza, even bought a "special" ingredient from Sarto. My fave. Mild hot pepper but very flavorful.. But I wasn't feeling well so I let the dog have my pizza.

Well she died.

My husband was horrified. But instead of running to the veterinarian, he went to dig a grave.

Oh this gets better. I must really be dense.


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Chapter Three:

Is this what arsenic does? I swear to the good Lord, I look like I've aged 20 years when I look in the mirror.

Oil of Olay is not going to help at this moment. 

What I wonder, because last night he flipped out and started punching everything out around the house, why not just ask for a divorce? Why kill me?

It's almost the funny part. He hasn't been able to murder me and he's pissed off about it. He screws up, I'm still alive, two dogs dead, he's done a lot of digging and HE IS ANGRY.

Come on. That's funny.


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Chapter Four:

This is how I started connecting the dots.

Aye carumba. I'd already started to dump all my coffee. All my crystal lites that he made me.
This is crazy. But this has been my life to date. I really think finally my instincts were kicking in.

He made another home made pizza. I'm still distraught over my other dog, so I'm not paying attention.

Guess what happened?


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Chapter Five:

I had to stop posting for a bit, because he came out to take a leak, and he is so volatile now, I just pretended I was reading Google News.

So I obviously wasn't completely getting it. I gave my older girl my pizza crust. He screamed and then ran in to my boy in the kitchen (I've crated my dogs but not a worry I had them out most of the time and I personally walked them each hours and hours a day.) and then out of the blue he starts giving the pizza to my younger dog.

Another dead dog.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 14, 2011)

I think now is a good time for you to quit the drugs.


----------



## Colin (May 14, 2011)

If you give me his cellphone number, I'll text him some tips on how to finish the job quickly.


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Chapter Six:

So he's in the bedroom sleeping with our foundation bitch. I don't think he'll kill her, he's still aiming for me.

But obviously, he's a screw up. Every one of my babies is nervous at this point. Anyone can go down at any moment.

And I'm typing my story on a message board, with three cats looking at me going "mommy what are we going to do?"

And I'm looking them square in the eye, well six eyes because there are three cats,

"you know what Jack Burton always does at a time like this?"

"mommy who's Jack Burton?"

"Jack Burton? have you been in the litter box when mommy plays this movie?"

*When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, looks you crooked in the eye and asks you if you paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that:

"Have you paid your dues, Jack? Yessir, the check is in the mail." 
*

That's what it's all about my kitty kats. 



It's amazing what you can dream up on NyQuil.


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> I think now is a good time for you to quit the drugs.



The Mighty Q. NyQuil. Bad cold. 

Really did lose two dogs in less than two weeks. Really do have them buried at the back of the property.

It's been a really bad two weeks. This was my way of letting out my pain.

yours,

td


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Colin said:


> If you give me his cellphone number, I'll text him some tips on how to finish the job quickly.



He hasn't been able to pull it off to date. lol.

But I do have two dead dogs buried in two weeks at the back of my property. Two beloved ones.

When they were birthed into this world, I pulled the placentas off their bodies. My girl was so tired. 13 babies. 

I decided to come up with a murder mystery for fun. It's been really a very long two weeks.

yours,

td


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

I was going to do another: Edit to Add.

But that wouldn't be fair. We think it's the dog food again. And I really will be hitting the boards big time up and coming but I am so sick, I have just lost two dogs.

Both of us think we have a repeat of 2007. 

The dog food.

Melamine in pet food. It was horrid. Now we've lost two just wonderous dogs within a two week period.

I'll explain in pets later today.

yours,

td


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> I was going to do another: Edit to Add.
> 
> But that wouldn't be fair. We think it's the dog food again. And I really will be hitting the boards big time up and coming but I am so sick, I have just lost two dogs.
> 
> ...



What in the heck are you talking about?  Are you saying two dogs have been poisoned at your house?  Someone might want to check things out over there..


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0_yXniQ1ps]YouTube - The Effects of Acid, Ecstasy and Crack.[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to do another: Edit to Add.
> ...



Already getting ready to send off samples. Our vet agrees.

We are trying to do this as clinically sp as we can.

Do remember what happened in 2007? Idiots decided to make an extra buck by adding melamine to the dog and cat food?

It was a nightmare.

I'll go the extra distance and put the warning up in Pets on this board.

*Melamine Pet Food Recall of 2007
On March 15, 2007, FDA learned that certain pet foods were sickening and killing cats and dogs. FDA found contaminants in vegetable proteins imported into the United States from China and used as ingredients in pet food.

A portion of the tainted pet food was used to produce farm animal feed and fish feed. FDA and the U.S. Department of Agriculture discovered that some animals that ate the tainted feed had been processed into human food. Government scientists have determined that there is very low risk to human health from consuming food from animals that ate tainted feed. All tainted pet food, animal and fish feed, and vegetable proteins continue to be recalled and destroyed.

As a result of FDA and USDA's comprehensive investigation, on February 6, 2008, FDA announced that two Chinese nationals and the businesses they operate, along with a U.S. company and its president and chief executive officer, were indicted by a federal grand jury for their roles in a scheme to import products purported to be wheat gluten into the United States that were contaminated with melamine.
*

Here's the actual link.

Melamine Pet Food Recall of 2007

It's the only thing that can link the deaths. It has to be the food again.


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> YouTube - The Effects of Acid, Ecstasy and Crack.



lol

I'm on dial up. Last time I tried to load a youtube video it took 3 days for Zakk Wyllde to come up.

It's just the mighty Q and a lot of heartache. My dogs were my friends.

So the heartache is big.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear it, can you tell us the name brand you suspect?


----------



## tinydancer (May 14, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Sorry to hear it, can you tell us the name brand you suspect?



This is going to be hard because I don't want to jeapordize this board in anyway. And this is not part of a murder mystery. 

No joking here.

The problem is there is the company who was nailed in 2007 but they make dog and cat food for so many companies.

So whether you feed Science Diet, or Old Roy or Iams or Mainstay it's all coming out of the same factory basically. I frankly was shocked at the list of companies who were all getting their dog food And cat food produced in this plant.

This is what is terrifying. In 2007 it was wheat gluten.

Please don't think I'm crazy. I'll give you the link. But some brainiac came up with an idea to push up the protein levels, by adding, and here's the capper....... melamine. EDIT TO ADD: for younger posters, basically some idiot thought it would be a great idea to add powdered countertop to animal food



> Melamine Pet Food Recall of 2007
> On March 15, 2007, FDA learned that certain pet foods were sickening and killing cats and dogs. FDA found contaminants in vegetable proteins imported into the United States from China and used as ingredients in pet food.
> 
> A portion of the tainted pet food was used to produce farm animal feed and fish feed. FDA and the U.S. Department of Agriculture discovered that some animals that ate the tainted feed had been processed into human food. Government scientists have determined that there is very low risk to human health from consuming food from animals that ate tainted feed. All tainted pet food, animal and fish feed, and vegetable proteins continue to be recalled and destroyed.
> ...



What type of evil is this? I lost a dog back then, and my one cat made it thru, and by the pricking in my thumbs, something wicked this way comes.

This is all too familiar. My hearts broken.


----------



## freedombecki (May 15, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - The Effects of Acid, Ecstasy and Crack.
> ...



So sorry for your loss, td. It's bad enough when one dies every 14 years in our house.


----------

